# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Հորս, մորս ու վերջում էլ տատուս, պապուս արեւ

## Adriano

Վերնագիրը ինքն իրենով հետաքրքիր է: Այո ես նման վերնագիր կարդացի Հայկական ժամանակում: Այնտեղ ավելի ճոխացրած տարբերակով է գրված և իմ կարծիքով շաաաաաաաաատ ուղիղ և ճիշտ նկարագրում է այն անհեթեթության աստիճանը որ կարդացի այդ հոդվածում: պարզվում է մեր հանճարեղ կառավարությունը որոշել է, որ ուսուցիչները պետք է դասը սկսելուց առաջ երդման արարողություն անցնեն: Ես գտնում եմ, որ սա անգրագիտության ու դեբիլության վերջն է:

Սա էլ մեր կրթության և մթոմ գիտության հրաշալիքը.

----------


## Արամ

մի քիչ կպարզաբանես, այսինքն՞

----------


## Shah

> ... պարզվում է մեր հանճարեղ կառավարությունը որոշել է, որ ուսուցիչները պետք է դասը սկսելուց առաջ երդման արարողություն անցնեն


Ամեն օ՞ր, ամեն դասի՞ն:  :Shok:

----------


## Meme

Ինչ ձանձրալի կլինի էդ երեխեքի համար,ամեն օր լսել նույն խոսքերը,իբր թե դասատուներին շաաատ էին սիրում,հիմա էլ ամեն օր երդման արարողությունը,բայց ինձ թվումա,ոչ ոք էլ  չի ասի աեմն օր,կասեն ովա ստուգում ո՞ր

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), tikopx (25.08.2010)

----------


## Valentina

Դե բա ոնց, պետքա էտ 45 րոպեն մի ձև անցկացնեն չէ? դասից առաջ մի հատ ուսուցչանոցում կերդվեն մի 10 րոպե դրա անվան տակ դասից կուշանան, մի քանի րոպե էլ կգլորեն դասարանում երդվելով... մի խոսքով ուրախ զվարթ կանցնի դասը..

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), V!k (19.08.2010)

----------


## Adriano

> մի քիչ կպարզաբանես, այսինքն՞


Դե տես բանակում ինչպես են անում, զինվորները երդվում են ծառայել մինչև արյան վերջին կաթիլը, այստեղ էլ նույն բանն է

----------

Արամ (19.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

Խուճապի մի մատնվեք, ամեն օր չի: Ուղղակի բոլոր նոր աշխատանքի ընդունվողները պիտի երդվեն, մեկ էլ էս տարվա առաջին դասին:

----------

Ձայնալար (19.08.2010)

----------


## Adriano

Ինչպես ես հասկացա յուրաքանչյուր դասը սկսելուց առաջ,չնայած թերթում դա բավականին լղոզված է գրված: Սակայն խնդիրը դա չէ, այլ այն որ էդ խեղճ դասատուները 50-60հզր դրամի համար պետք է էդ դեբիլ Աշոտյանի համար երդում տան, երևի սաղ կյանքը դրա մասինա մտածել, իսկ լուրջ եկեք այստեղ քննարկենք ընդհանրապես այդ երևույթի իմաստը, եթե դրանից շահում ենք ապա լավ , եթե չէ, էլ ինչու տանջվենք?

----------

Freeman (19.08.2010)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չէ, ամեն դասը սկսելուց առաջ չի  :LOL:  Բայց վատ չէր լինի  :LOL: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:50 ----------

Դե տղու մտքին փչել ա արել ա էլի, ուզում ա ասի բա ես սենց երիտասարդ ավյունով լի ռեֆորմատոր նախարար եմ  :Fool:

----------

CactuSoul (19.08.2010), Kuk (19.08.2010), Շինարար (19.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

Մենակ ծիծաղս է գալիս: :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ու ի՞նչա փոխվելու դրանից

Մնումա Աշոտյանի նկարը բոլոր դասարաններում կպցնեն: Մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո էլ կդասեն սրբերի շարքը: Բոլոր աշակերտները պետք է աղոթեն նրան:




> Խուճապի մի մատնվեք, ամեն օր չի: Ուղղակի բոլոր նոր աշխատանքի ընդունվողները պիտի երդվեն, մեկ էլ էս տարվա առաջին դասին:


Թեկուզ այդպես, իմաստը ո՞րնա:

----------

Inna (19.08.2010)

----------


## Հարդ

> Թեկուզ այդպես, իմաստը ո՞րնա:


Երևի հուսահատ փորձ ա, կարծում են դրանով ուսման մակարդակը կբարձրացնեն: Ես կարծում եմ անիմաստ ա ամեն դեպքում:

----------


## Valentina

> Խուճապի մի մատնվեք, ամեն օր չի: Ուղղակի բոլոր նոր աշխատանքի ընդունվողները պիտի երդվեն, մեկ էլ էս տարվա առաջին դասին:


ուզում են տարվա առաջին դասին երդվեն, ուզում են ամեն օր, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու, փոխանակ մտածեն թե ոնց անեն որ գոնե մի քիչ դպրոցի տված կրթության մակարդակը լավանա, երդում են ուտում, ինձ էնքան հետաքրքիրա էտ երդման տեքստի բովանդակությունը :LOL:  երեխեք եթե մեկն ու մեկը տեղյակա թող տեղադրի հա?

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:54 ----------




> Մենակ ծիծաղս է գալիս:
> Ու ի՞նչա փոխվելու դրանից
> 
> Մնումա Աշոտյանի նկարը բոլոր դասարաններում կպցնեն: Մի որոշ ժամանակ հետո էլ կդասեն սրբերի շարքը: Բոլոր աշակերտները պետք է աղոթեն նրան:


մեռա ծիծաղից Վիստ  :LOL:  
բայց չեմ զարմանա որ լսեմ էտ էլ են անում  :LOL:

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), ՆանՍ (19.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Երևի հուսահատ փորձ ա, կարծում են դրանով ուսման մակարդակը կբարձրացնեն: Ես կարծում եմ անիմաստ ա ամեն դեպքում:


Լավ ղժժալու կլինի, եթե ուսուցիչները կանգնեն լիքը աշակերտների դիմաց ու երդվեն: :LOL:

----------

Սամսար (19.08.2010)

----------


## Valentina

Adriano հոդվածի հղումը կդնես?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ուզում են տարվա առաջին դասին երդվեն, ուզում են ամեն օր, ոչ մի բան էլ չի փոխվելու, փոխանակ մտածեն թե ոնց անեն որ գոնե մի քիչ դպրոցի տված կրթության մակարդակը լավանա, երդում են ուտում, ինձ էնքան հետաքրքիրա էտ երդման տեքստի բովանդակությունը երեխեք եթե մեկն ու մեկը տեղյակա թող տեղադրի հա?


«Ես` ընտրելով մատաղ սերնդի կրթության և դաստիարակության չափազանց պատասխանատու և պատվաբեր ճանապարհը, հանդիսավոր երդվում եմ` պատվով կրել Ուսուցչի բարձր և վեհ կոչումը: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
Իմ ստացած գիտելիքները, ստեղծագործական ողջ ներուժն ու հոգու ջերմությունն ամբողջությամբ նվիրել երեխաների կրթության և դաստիարակության գործին: Երդվու՜մ եմ:

Երդվում եմ` լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
Երդվում եմ` ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մեր երկրի համար դաստիարակեմ բարեկիրթ, հայրենասեր, սեփական ուժերին վստահ քաղաքացիներ: Երդվու՜մ ենք:
Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ դպրոցի սուրբ անունը: Երդվու՜մ ենք»

----------

Freeman (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Valentina (19.08.2010), Արամ (19.08.2010), Գաղթական (19.08.2010)

----------


## Valentina

> «Ես` ընտրելով մատաղ սերնդի կրթության և դաստիարակության չափազանց պատասխանատու և պատվաբեր ճանապարհը, հանդիսավոր երդվում եմ` պատվով կրել Ուսուցչի բարձր և վեհ կոչումը: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Իմ ստացած գիտելիքները, ստեղծագործական ողջ ներուժն ու հոգու ջերմությունն ամբողջությամբ նվիրել երեխաների կրթության և դաստիարակության գործին: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> 
> Երդվում եմ` լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Երդվում եմ` ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մեր երկրի համար դաստիարակեմ բարեկիրթ, հայրենասեր, սեփական ուժերին վստահ քաղաքացիներ: Երդվու՜մ ենք:
> Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ դպրոցի սուրբ անունը: Երդվու՜մ ենք»


Շնորհակալ եմ

----------

Սամսար (19.08.2010)

----------


## ՆանՍ

Նոր կարդացի  Երդումը, ոնցոր դասատուն`զինվորական չաստում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  դասարանի  երեխեքն  էլ պետք է անպայման գնան պրիսյագին :LOL:

----------

Inna (04.09.2010), Yellow Raven (19.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> «Ես` ընտրելով մատաղ սերնդի կրթության և դաստիարակության չափազանց պատասխանատու և պատվաբեր ճանապարհը, հանդիսավոր երդվում եմ` պատվով կրել Ուսուցչի բարձր և վեհ կոչումը: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Իմ ստացած գիտելիքները, ստեղծագործական ողջ ներուժն ու հոգու ջերմությունն ամբողջությամբ նվիրել երեխաների կրթության և դաստիարակության գործին: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> 
> Երդվում եմ` լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Երդվում եմ` ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մեր երկրի համար դաստիարակեմ բարեկիրթ, հայրենասեր, սեփական ուժերին վստահ քաղաքացիներ: Երդվու՜մ ենք:
> Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ դպրոցի սուրբ անունը: Երդվու՜մ ենք»


 Երդվու՜մ եմ
Երդվու՜մ ենք 
վերջնա :LOL: 

Բա աշակերտները չեն երդվելու մի օր.. չնայած իրանց երդումը մի քանի էջ կլինի, էդքան ո՞վա սովորելու: :LOL:

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), Valentina (19.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Չորս ձեռքով կողմ եմ Վալյայի առաջարկին։ Ու այդ երդումը պետք է բոլոր դասարանների պատին փակցված լինի։ Ավելին, առաջարկում եմ, որ ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարարությունն ընդունի Ուսուցչի էթիկայի կանոններ, ու հետևի դրանց իրականացմանը՝ դրանից բխող նաև իրավական հետևանքներով։

----------


## Inna

> Երդվու՜մ եմ
> Երդվու՜մ ենք 
> վերջնա
> 
> Բա աշակերտները չեն երդվելու մի օր.. չնայած իրանց երդումը մի քանի էջ կլինի, էդքան ո՞վա սովորելու:


Իմ կարծիքով,աշխատասեր ուսուցչուհին առանց երդվելու ել կսովորեցնի, :Think: իսկ մյուսներին դա ել չի օգնի :Love: 

Ու նաև համաձայն եմ,որ աշակերտները չեն սովորի,ու ավելի վատ կլին,քանի որ ամբողջ դասը կծիծաղեն, ու  կծիծաղեն...սա իմ կարծիքն է... :Love:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Sona_Yar (19.08.2010), ՆանՍ (19.08.2010)

----------


## VisTolog

> Չորս ձեռքով կողմ եմ Վալյայի առաջարկին։ Ու այդ երդումը պետք է բոլոր դասարանների պատին փակցված լինի։ Ավելին, առաջարկում եմ, որ ՀՀ ԿԳ նախարարությունն ընդունի Ուսուցչի էթիկայի կանոններ, ու հետևի դրանց իրականացմանը՝ դրանից բխող նաև իրավական հետևանքներով։


Ուսուցիչներն իրենց ցածրացված են զգում դրա պատճառով: :Smile: 
Երդումը պատին փակցնելուց ինչ-որ բանա՞ փոխվելու, թե որ ուսուցիչն ասեց «Երդվում եմ`* լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով:*», ուրեմն տենց էլ լինելու ա: Հերթական ձևականությունը: Որոշ ժամանակ անց նույնիսկ երդման տեքստը երևի չեն հիշի…

Գնալով երդում կոչվածն ավելի են ձևական դարձնում:

----------


## Սամսար

> Ուսուցիչներն իրենց ցածրացված են զգում դրա պատճառով:
> Երդումը պատին փակցնելուց ինչ-որ բանա՞ փոխվելու, թե որ ուսուցիչն ասեց «Երդվում եմ`* լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով:*», ուրեմն տենց էլ լինելու ա: Հերթական ձևականությունը: Որոշ ժամանակ անց նույնիսկ երդման տեքստը երևի չեն հիշի…
> 
> Գնալով երդում կոչվածն ավելի են ձևական դարձնում:


Էդ արդեն աշակերտի, ծնողի, հասարակության դիրքորոշումից է կախված, թե դասատուն, ոստիկանը, նախարարը կամ նախագահը ինչքանով հավատարիմ կլինի երդմանը։ Թե չէ բոլորս վախենում ենք «սպիտակ ագռավի» անուն հանել, բայց չենք ալարում քունջուպուճախներում ու ֆորումներում սրան-նրան քննադատել ու ասել, թե «էս երգիր չի», «էսի կյանք ա, որ մենք աբրըմ ենք»։

Հ.Գ. Վալենտինայից ներողություն եմ խնդրում երդման առաջարկը իրեն վերագրելու համար. ուշադիր չէի։

----------


## Inna

Իսկ դա արդեն հաստատված է??? :Xeloq:

----------


## Rammstein

Թե չէ որ բժիշկները երդվում են, սկսում են հիվանդի մասին մտածել: Կամ որ հոգեւորականները երդվում են կուսակրոն լինել, տենց էլ մնում են: Կամ որ զինվորները երդվում են անձնվիրաբար ծառայել ու պահպանել ռազմական գաղտնիքը, էդ սաղ անում են, էլ չասեմ, որ ամեն ***ի տղա աֆիցեռ էլ ժամանակին տենց երդվել ա: Կամ որ նախագահը երդվում ա, սաղ իրա ասածները անում ա…  :Bad: 

Կարճ ասած` տարեք թափեք էդ երդվել-մերդվելը:  :Bad:

----------

Freeman (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), murmushka (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Արևածագ (19.08.2010), Մանուլ (19.08.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող, բայց պատկերացնում ե՞ք, էսօր որոշեն, որ ուսոցիչները պիտի երդվեն, վաղը կորոշեն, որ խանութի վաճառողները պիտի երդվեն, հետո էլ բանը կհասնի մեր սիրելի երթուղայինի վարորդներին ու կունենանք սենց պատկեր.



> Ես, Վալոդ Վալոդյանս, գիծ մտնելով որպես համար XX երթուղային տաքսու վարորդ, երդվում եմ`
> միացնել վայրկյանաչափը ռեյսը սկսելու պահին,
> ծխելուց պատուհանը 2սմ չափով բացել, երաժշտության ուժգնությունը անել 40 դԲ-ից ոչ ավելի,
> մուննաթ չգալ ուղեվարձի տասանոցներով ու քսանանոցներով վճարելու համար,
> միացնել տրաֆարետի հետեւի տույսը եթե փողոցում լուսավորությունը 25 լյուքսից պակաս է,
> պահպանել երթեւեկության կանոնները, բացառությամբ եթե նստող կա,
> չօգտագործել հայհոյանքներ, եթե պասաժիրների մեջ կան իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներ,
> այլեւս պասաժիր չվերցնել, եթե վերջին նստած պասաժիրի հետույքը ստիպված քսվում է դռան ապակուն:
> Երդվում եմ…


 :LOL:

----------

davidus (19.08.2010), Freeman (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Ungrateful (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Արամ (19.08.2010), Երկնային (19.08.2010), Ձայնալար (19.08.2010), Մանուլ (19.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.08.2010)

----------


## Inna

> Ժող, բայց պատկերացնում ե՞ք, էսօր որոշեն, որ ուսոցիչները պիտի երդվեն, վաղը կորոշեն, որ խանութի վաճառողները պիտի երդվեն, հետո էլ բանը կհասնի մեր սիրելի երթուղայինի վարորդներին ու կունենանք սենց պատկեր.


Եթե էսպես շարունակվի հաստատ մենք կործանման կհասնենք :LOL:  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## ministr

Բա էդ "ակունք իմաստությանը" չի ուզում իրա կոլեգաների և նաչալնիկի հետ միասին մի հատ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում հանդիսավոր երդվեն ու քֆուր դնեն վատ աշխատողի ու թալանողի վրա?
Եթե տենց երդման մեռած եք մի հատ սկզբից դուք երդվեք...

----------

Freeman (19.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա էդ "ակունք իմաստությանը" չի ուզում իրա կոլեգաների և նաչալնիկի հետ միասին մի հատ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում հանդիսավոր երդվեն ու քֆուր դնեն վատ աշխատողի ու թալանողի վրա?
> Եթե տենց երդման մեռած եք մի հատ սկզբից դուք երդվեք...


Նախարար ջան, «երդում» երևույթը դրանից հետո վերջնականապես կարժեզրկվի, ավելի լավ ա՝ թող չերդվեն :Smile:

----------


## Tornado

Մենք կործանման կհասնենք թե՝ ոչ, մեր ձեռքերում է: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ նման կարգ է ընդունվել, իսկ նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են, կամ էլ՝ դեմ չեն, բայց ստիպված են ցույց տալ թե դեմ են, թող տապակվեն իրենց յուղի մեջ: Երդումը իմ կարծիքով վեհ մի բան է, որը, սակայն, շատերի մտածելակերպին և մտահորիզոններին հասու չի: Եկեք չաղավաղենք էդ երևույթը: Շա՜տ, շա՜տ ուսուցիչներ կան, ովքեր երդում տալուց իրենց ավելի ինքնավստահ ու պատասխանատու կզգան, ավելի սիրով կվերաբերվեն իրենց գործին, երեխաներ կրթելու և, ինչու՞ չէ, դաստիարակելու գործին: Հավանաբար երդման կարգին դեմ արտահայտվողները բախտավորություն չեն ունեցել ունենալ իսկական ուսուցիչներ, ինչի համար ցավում եմ. հավատացեք, այդպիսինները մեր երկրում շա՜տ, շա՜տ կան, մի գուցե դեմ արտահայտվողներից շատերը հենց իրենք վա՛տ ուսուցիչ են, և կարծում են թե մյուսներն էլ են այդպիսին, բայց դա այդպես չէ: Իսկ ուրիշներին հերյուրելուց անհրաժեշտ է նախ մտածել սեփական քիթը սրբելու, սենյակը հավաքելու և որևէ օգտակար բան անելու մասին:  :Wink:

----------

Սամսար (20.08.2010)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ընդհանրապես երդվում են նրանք ովքեր սուտ են խոսում:  :Shout:  պահո

----------


## Yellow Raven

Սցենար համար 1

Ուսուցչարանում.

-Ընկեր Պետանյան, ի՞նչ եղավ, երդվեց՞ր վերջը…
-Իհարկե, երդվեցի, դա բոլորիս պարտավորությունն է, մեծն նախարարի հրամանն է:
-Ընկեր Պետանյան, բայց ախր դուք մինչև 30000-ով չգան ձեր մոտ չպարապեն 5 չեք դնում, հիմա ի՞նչ, էլ տենց չէ՞ք անելու:
-Արա,այ ընկեր Գևգեոզյան, սուտի բանա, երդվա գնա էլի:. Տնօրենի աչքը կմտնենք:
-Չէ, Պետանյան, բանս բուրդա... Ես աչքիս լեզուս կծեմ, չեմ սիրում սուտ երդում տալ, քրիստոնյա մարդ եմ:
-Ապեր դու ավելի լավա խաչ արա հետևդ, լեզուդ որ կծիր կարողա ջոկեն:
-Տենց էլ կանեմ...

 :Smile:

----------

Inna (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Արամ (20.08.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են, կամ էլ՝ դեմ չեն, բայց ստիպված են ցույց տալ թե դեմ են, թող տապակվեն իրենց յուղի մեջ


Ինչու՞ այդքան դաժան, միայն այդ երդմանը դեմ լինելու համար ես արժանի եմ յուղի մեջ տապակվելու՞ :Shok:

----------

davidus (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Rammstein (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Արամ (20.08.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Ինչու՞ այդքան դաժան, միայն այդ երդմանը դեմ լինելու համար ես արժանի եմ յուղի մեջ տապակվելու՞


Դարձվածքները իրենց մեջ փոխաբերական իմաստ են պարունակում, պետք չի դրանց պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել:  :Wink:

----------


## Sophie

> «Ես` ընտրելով մատաղ սերնդի կրթության և դաստիարակության չափազանց պատասխանատու և պատվաբեր ճանապարհը, հանդիսավոր երդվում եմ` պատվով կրել Ուսուցչի բարձր և վեհ կոչումը: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Իմ ստացած գիտելիքները, ստեղծագործական ողջ ներուժն ու հոգու ջերմությունն ամբողջությամբ նվիրել երեխաների կրթության և դաստիարակության գործին: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> 
> Երդվում եմ` լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Երդվում եմ` ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մեր երկրի համար դաստիարակեմ բարեկիրթ, հայրենասեր, սեփական ուժերին վստահ քաղաքացիներ: Երդվու՜մ ենք:
> Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ դպրոցի սուրբ անունը: Երդվու՜մ ենք»


Ինչ անկապա: Սրա պատճառով շատերը կհարաժարվեն երևի ուսուցիչ դառնալուց: կյանքումս չեմ երդվել ու ընդհանրապես զզվում եմ էդ երդվել բառից: Դրա իմաստը  չեմ հասկանում ու չեմ ընդունում:  Գոնե կարելի էր խոստանալ ընդամենը :

----------


## Շինարար

> Դարձվածքները իրենց մեջ փոխաբերական իմաստ են պարունակում, պետք չի դրանց պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել:


Ես փոխաբերաբար էլ կիրառել էի, պետք չէր պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել :Wink:  Իսկ իրականում հիմա մեր որոշում ընդունողները, ոչ միայն այս դեպքում, հենց քո ասածով էլ անում են, իրանք որոշում են՝ անկախ տրամաբանությունից, մենք էլ, ես, նաև դու, յուղի մեջ տապակվում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Tornado

> Հորս, մորս ու վերջում էլ տատուս, պապուս արեւ


Հա, մեկ էլ «պապուս», «տատուս» չէ, այլ՝ «պապիս», «տատիս»:




> Ես փոխաբերաբար էլ կիրառել էի, պետք չէր պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել Իսկ իրականում հիմա մեր որոշում ընդունողները, ոչ միայն այս դեպքում, հենց քո ասածով էլ անում են, իրանք որոշում են՝ անկախ տրամաբանությունից, մենք էլ, ես, նաև դու, յուղի մեջ տապակվում ենք


Ուրիշները` չգիտեմ, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ տապակվում, եթե ինչ-որ բան է տեղի ունենում մեր շուրջը, ուրեմն հենց էդպես էլ պետք էր:





> Ինչու՞ այդքան դաժան, միայն այդ երդմանը դեմ լինելու համար ես արժանի եմ յուղի մեջ տապակվելու՞


Էստեղ ինչ փոխաբերական իմաստ կարելի է գտնել, գտնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է առնվազն պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել, ինչը էդքան էլ հաճելի չի:

----------


## davidus

> Ինչու՞ այդքան դաժան, միայն այդ երդմանը դեմ լինելու համար ես արժանի եմ յուղի մեջ տապակվելու՞


Չէ, էդ քիչ ա, դու պիտի գեհենում խորովվես...  :LOL:  

Կողմ հաստատ չեմ, որովհոտև էս պահին ոչ մի արժեքավոր հիմնավորում չունեմ.... էն էլ Աշոտյանի կողմից պարտադրվող երդում

Բայց դե երդումն էլ պակաս կարևոր չի, նամանավանդ եթե երդվողը գիտակցում է դրա իմաստը: Բայց թե մեր նորաթուխ ուզուցիչներից քանիսն են հասկանալու դրա իմաստը, դժվարանում եմ ասել: Արդյունքում դուրս ա գալիս, որ էդ երդումը ընդամենը ինչ-որ բյուրոկրատական պարտադիր միջոցառում ա դառնում...

----------

Շինարար (19.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Հա, մեկ էլ «պապուս», «տատուս» չէ, այլ՝ «պապիս», «տատիս»:
> 
> 
> 
> Ուրիշները` չգիտեմ, բայց ես հաստատ չեմ տապակվում, եթե ինչ-որ բան է տեղի ունենում մեր շուրջը, ուրեմն հենց էդպես էլ պետք էր:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Էստեղ ինչ փոխաբերական իմաստ կարելի է գտնել, գտնելու համար անհրաժեշտ է առնվազն պրիմիտիվ տեսանկյունից նայել, ինչը էդքան էլ հաճելի չի:


Օքեյ, ուրախ եմ քեզ համար :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Հա, մեկ էլ «պապուս», «տատուս» չէ, այլ՝ «պապիս», «տատիս»:


 Էդքան միանշանակ չի. ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե որ բառերն ես ուզում գործածած լինել՝ «պապ/տատ», թե «պապի/տատի» :Wink: :

----------

murmushka (19.08.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Էդքան միանշանակ չի. ամեն ինչ կախված է նրանից, թե որ բառերն ես ուզում գործածած լինել՝ «պապ/տատ», թե «պապի/տատի»:


Իսկ որոնք ե՞ն ավելի ընդունելի: «Պապիս», «տատիս» ձևերը ճիշտ են: Հա, մեկ էլ եթե վերցնենք «պապի», «տատի» ձևերը, ապա կստացվի «պապիիս» ու «տատիիս»: Էդպես ավելի հաճախ են ասում:

----------


## V!k

նման հիմարություն հլը չէի լսել, :Dntknw:  կարդացի ու մինչև հիմա ծիծաղից ուշքի չեմ եկել  :LOL:   :Yahoo:

----------


## Ժունդիայի

Ինչու՞ են բժիշկները Հիպոկրատի երդումն արտասանում, որպեսզի փրկեն հիվադնեի կյանքը չէ՞ :Jpit: : Ու քանի, որ մեր կրթական համակարգն այնքան «հիվանդ» է, դրա համար էլ ուսուցիչների երդման արարողակարգը ավելի քան անհրաժեշտություն է, ժամանակի պարտադրանք:

----------

Սամսար (20.08.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ջան, «երդում» երևույթը դրանից հետո վերջնականապես կարժեզրկվի, ավելի լավ ա՝ թող չերդվեն


Ինչի երդումը նորա արժեզրկվել? Որ արժեզրկված չլիներ սենց հայտարարություն չէր անի:
Երևի ասել են էս ինչ պայծառ գլուխ ունես, կատակը չի հասկացել սրտին մոտիկա ընդունել ու հիմա գիտի ինքը դեմքա...

----------

VisTolog (19.08.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Մայրս պատմում է, որ իրենք փողոցում ամաչում էին իրենց ուսուցիչներին բարևել, ասում է՝ չէինք պատկերացնում, որ ուսուցիչը մեզ նման մարդ է, որ հաց է ուտում, բացարձակ հեղինակություններ էին ուսուցիչները… Գուցե դա էլ է ծայրահեղություն եղել, երևի այդդ աստիճան էլ պետք չի` լինի, ավելի ճիշտ է, երբ աշակերտը հեղինակություններ՝ այդ աստիճանի, չունենա, ազատ լինի իր մտածողության մեջ, ի վիճակի ու համարձակ չհամաձայնելու ուսուցչին, վիճարկելու ուսուցչի ասածը, սեփական մտահանգումներ անելու… Բայց գոնե այն աստիճան հեղինակություն պետք է լինի ուսուցիչը, որ երդվելու կարիք չունենա… Ուսուցչի հեղինակությունը բարձրացնելու կարիքը կա, բայց ոչ հեղինակություն խարխլող միջոցներով :Smile:  Սա նախագահի երդում չէ, ով երդվում է իր չափահաս ընտրողների համար… Ուսուցիչը երեխաների հետ գործ ունի… Գուցե մտածածս այնքան էլ լավ չկարողացա բացատրել, բայց բացարձակ անհեթեթություն եմ համարում այս երևույթը:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Իսկ որոնք ե՞ն ավելի ընդունելի: «Պապիս», «տատիս» ձևերը ճիշտ են: Հա, մեկ էլ եթե վերցնենք «պապի», «տատի» ձևերը, ապա կստացվի «պապիիս» ու «տատիիս»: Էդպես ավելի հաճախ են ասում:


 Ընդունելի ու անընդունելի չկա, երկուսն էլ կիրառելի են: Իսկ «պապիիս», «տատիիս» ձևերը սխալ են քերականորեն. երկու «ի»-ն հայերենում, որպես կանոն, հնչյունափոխվում է «ու»-ի:
(Օրինակ՝ քեռի. քեռ*ու*ս տղան, վայրենի. վայրեն*ու* աչքերը, կանաչի-կանաչ*ու* համը, ևն)

Ինչ վերաբերում է ուսուցիչների երդմանը, պարզապես խեղկատակություն եմ համարում: Նաև, ըստ իս, սա կարող է դառնալ աշակերտների սանձարձակման ևս մի բարենպաստ պայման:

Միայն բավականաչափ ինֆանտիլ ուղեղում կարող էր նման միտք առաջանալ: Որ սեպտեմբերի 1-ին մի քիչ զվարճալի բան լինի, իրենց մակարդակի մարդիկ էլ «Հայլուր» նայեն ու ուրախանան: Ուրիշ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Freeman (20.08.2010), Շինարար (19.08.2010)

----------


## Chuk

Երեկ երբ այս նորամուծության մասին կարդացի, այն պատճենեցի ու տեղադրեցի «*Քաղաքական հումոր*» թեմայում: Եթե անկեղծ լինեմ, ապա չէի կարծում, որ տվյալ նյութը ավելի շատ արծածման, քննարկման ենթակա է, առանձին թեմայի արժանի: Երբ իրական գործեր չեն արվում, մնում են գործի իմիտացիաները:

Ինչևէ, իմ խիստ համեստ կարծիքով գործ ունենք սովորական կոմպլեքսի հետ: Ունենք նախարար, ով բանակում չի ծառայել (չնայած ուզում է ներկայումս ստեղծել պայմաններ, որ մարդիկ չկարողանան բնականոն ուսումը շարունակել, այլ անպայման բոլորը գնան բանակ), բայց չնայած իր չծառայելուն ունի հրամանատար լինելու մեծ ցանկություն: Բնականաբար ինքը չի կարող հրամանատար լինել, զգացել է, ու հիմա իմիտացիա է ստեղծում, բանակային մոտիվացիա, երդում, ֆլան-ֆստան:

----------

CactuSoul (19.08.2010), Freeman (20.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), V!k (19.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Ժունդիայի (19.08.2010), Ռուֆուս (19.08.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ ձևականություններից՝ երդում-մերդում կոմունիզմի հոտ ա բուրում  :Bad: 

Փոխանակ լուրջ բարեփոխումներ մտցնի կրթական համակարգի մեջ, ձևականությունների հետևից ա ընկնում...

----------

Sophie (20.08.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Ընդունելի ու անընդունելի չկա, երկուսն էլ կիրառելի են: Իսկ «պապիիս», «տատիիս» ձևերը սխալ են քերականորեն. երկու «ի»-ն հայերենում, որպես կանոն, հնչյունափոխվում է «ու»-ի:
> (Օրինակ՝ քեռի. քեռ*ու*ս տղան, վայրենի. վայրեն*ու* աչքերը, կանաչի-կանաչ*ու* համը, ևն)
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ուսուցիչների երդմանը, պարզապես խեղկատակություն եմ համարում: Նաև, ըստ իս, սա կարող է դառնալ աշակերտների սանձարձակման ևս մի բարենպաստ պայման:
> 
> Միայն բավականաչափ ինֆանտիլ ուղեղում կարող էր նման միտք առաջանալ: Որ սեպտեմբերի 1-ին մի քիչ զվարճալի բան լինի, իրենց մակարդակի մարդիկ էլ «Հայլուր» նայեն ու ուրախանան: Ուրիշ իմաստ չեմ տեսնում:


Էն, որ երկու «ի»-ն «ու» են դառնում, էդ բոլորիս հայտնի է երրորդ դասարանից, բայց կարծում եմ, որ «պապիս» ձևը ավելի հարմար է: Եթե ցանկություն կա, կարող ենք տեղափոխվել <<Զանազան լեզվական հարցեր>> թեմա:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Երբ իրական գործեր չեն արվում, մնում են գործի իմիտացիաները:


Համաձայն եմ Chuk-ի հետ:
Իրականում ծանոթ չլինելով այս «նախարարի» կենսագրության մանրամասներին՝ ենթադրում եմ, որ ուղեղի լվացումով (brainwashing) զբաղվող ամերիկա-եվրոպական առնվազն մի քանի թրեյնինգ անցած կլինի տարբեր թեմաներով: Նման թրեյնինգների մասնակիցները մի տեսակ յուրահատուկ են ու տարբերվում են մյուս մարդկանցից իրենց՝ մակերեսային մակարդակում «մեծ» գործեր անելու ու իրենց դրանից լավ զգալու ու առաջխաղացում ապրած լինելու զգացողությամբ:

Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ հրամանատարի դեր է փորձում ստանձնել, ավելի շուտ երեխեն խաղ է անում, ըստ իս :Wink: :



Հ.Գ.
«Քաջ Նազար» մուլտը հիշեցի.



> - Տե՜ր թագավոր, քո խոսքն ասա ժողովրդին:
> - Ի՞նչ ասեմ:
> - Դե… Թե բան չունես ասելու, հրաման տուր:


Հիմա Աշոտյանինն ա :LOL: :

----------

Ariadna (19.08.2010), Chuk (19.08.2010), Inna (19.08.2010), Kita (19.08.2010), ministr (19.08.2010), Moonwalker (20.08.2010), murmushka (19.08.2010), Tig (26.08.2010), VisTolog (19.08.2010), Ձայնալար (19.08.2010)

----------


## Երկնային

_էս ինչ ուժաստիկ ա… 
Ինչ ախմախ բան ասես կանեն: Դրա տեղը թող ուսուցիչների, դպրոցների ու ընդհանրապես մեր կրթության որակն ու մակարդակը բարձրացնեն: Գնալով մենակ դեգրադացվում են:_

----------

Inna (19.08.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Աշոտյանը հեծանիվ չի հնարում։

Ժող ջան, ամբողջ հարցն էն է, որ ուսուցիչը պետական, հանրային ու քաղաքացիական ծառայողի նման մի բան է։ Քաղաքացիական ծառայողը հաստատ երդվում է, ստորագրում է երդման տակ, նոր ընկնում քաղծառայողների ռեեստր։ Դրանից հետո ինքը կարող է քաղծառայողի կարգավիճակ չունենա միայն Քաղծառայության խորհրդի որոշմամամբ՝ եթե իրա աշխատակազմի ղեկավարը դիմի էդ խորհուրդ խախտում նկատելուց հետո։ Կան նաև քաղծառայողի էթիկայի կանոններ, քաղաքացիական ծառայության մասին և քաղծառայողների վարձատրության մասին օրենքներ։ Առաջինը սահմանում է, թե ով, այսինքն, որ պետական հիմնարկի, հանձնաժողովի ու խորհրդի որ աշխատողը կարող է լինել քաղծառայող։

Հմի կասեք, թե էդքան բանից հետո ինչո՞ւ է «հիվանդ» պետապարատը։ Որովհետև ցանկացած աշխատանքի վրա ժամանակի ծախսը չափելի է, բայց մեր պետհամակարգում դա դեռ արած չի, ու ցանկացած քաղծառայող իր անմիջական ղեկավարի հանձնարարականը կարող է կատարել փոխպայմանավորված ժամանակահատվածում. ասենք, մի ժամվա գործը որոշում են մի օրում անեն։ Հակառակ դեպքում ստորադասը կարող է հարցնել, ո՞ւր է էն թուղթը, որի հիման վրա, վերադաս ջան, պահանջում ես էս գործը մի ժամում անել...

Մի պրոբլեմ էլ կա։ Քաղծառայության թափուր պաշտոն զբաղեցնելու համար անցկացվում է մրցույթ, իսկ պաշտոն զբաղեցնող քաղծառայողն էլ առնվազն երեք տարին մեկ պետք է ատեստավորվի։ Մրցույթի ու ատեստավորման ժամանակ թեստերի ու հարցատոմսերի են պատասխանում, ինչով ստուգվում է քաղծառայության օրենսդրության, տվյալ հիմնարկի իրավասությունների, պարտականությունների ու գործառույթների, ինչպես նաև քաղծառայության տվյալ պաշտոնի անձնագրով նախատեսված իրավասությունների, պարտականությունների ու գործառույթների իմացության, հմտություններ ու կարողություններ ունենալու մակարդակը։ Ու պրոբլեմն այն է, որ էդ անձագրերը առայժմ ստանդարտ են ու լղոզված. այսինքն մանրամասն հստակեցված չի, թեն տվյալ պաշտոնը զբաղեցնողը ինչ պետք է անի, ինչ հմտություններ ու կարողություններ պետք է ունենա։ (Քաղծառության մասին ավելի շատ բան կարելի է իմանալ www.csc.am -ում)։

Հիմա դառնանք մեր ոչխարներին, իմա՝ ուսուցիչներին։ Քաղծառության համակարգի «պիտանիության» մեխանիզմները դպրոց մտցնելն ամիմաստ է այնքանով, որ էդտեղ չափելիության հարցը որոշելը հեշտ է։ Դա միայն էրեխու գիտելիքն է, որ կարող է տալ միայն «երդվյալ» մանկավարժը։ Ծնողների համար շատ ավելի հեշտ է չափել դա, քան հասարակության համար՝ նախարարության տվյալ քաղծառայողի աշխատանքի օգտակարությունը։ Ու ծնողները, ցանկության ու միակամ լինելու դեպքում, շատ ավելի հեշտ կարող են «երդմնազանց» դասատուին ասել, որ սա քո տեղը չի։ 

Ես համարում եմ, որ եթե երդումը թեկուզ մեկ ուսուցչի ստիպի զգաստանալ, երդման գործը կարելի է կատարած համարել։ Ու չեմ կարծում, որ մանկավարժի երդումը «մասխարայի» կվերածվի, եթե մենք «մասխարայի» իմաստ չդնենք մեջը։

Էս ամեն ինչն ասացի որպես երկու դպրոցականի հայր, որպես մի մարդ, որը մի տարի մանկավարժ է աշխատել անլույս տարիներին ու զգացել, որ մանկավարժությունն իր գործը չի, ու որպես մի մարդ, որը զբաղեցրել է քաղծառայության թափուր պաշտոն, որն անփորձության պատճառով քաղծառայության մրցույթի հաղթող չի ճանաչվել, հետո չորս անգամ ճանաչվել է, բայց չի նշանալվել պաշտոնի, բայց գրանցվել է քաղծառայության երկարաժամկետ ռեզերվում։

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  11:44 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  11:39 ----------




> _էս ինչ ուժաստիկ ա… 
> Ինչ ախմախ բան ասես կանեն: Դրա տեղը թող ուսուցիչների, դպրոցների ու ընդհանրապես մեր կրթության որակն ու մակարդակը բարձրացնեն: Գնալով մենակ դեգրադացվում են:_


Ճիշտ ա՝ հեսա մեր տված բանբաներկեն ու հինգհազարանոցը կդնեն ու կբարձրացնեն մինչև համատարած գերազանցիկների աստիճանի...

----------


## Lion

Բացասական:




> Երդվու՜մ եմ
> Երդվու՜մ ենք


Այս պահից զզվանքս ուղղակի եկավ - բուրժուական-կեղծ-պաթոսային ինչ-որ բան զգացի դրա մեջ...

----------

Freeman (20.08.2010), Sophie (20.08.2010), VisTolog (21.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

հա ինչ է, թող երդվեն, ինչ? ետ որ դուք ամեն օր երդվում եք որ 06-ը 3-ի տակ տեղից պոկել եք...

----------

Նաիրուհի (25.08.2010)

----------


## Վիշապ

> «Ես` ընտրելով մատաղ սերնդի կրթության և դաստիարակության չափազանց պատասխանատու և պատվաբեր ճանապարհը, հանդիսավոր երդվում եմ` պատվով կրել Ուսուցչի բարձր և վեհ կոչումը: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Իմ ստացած գիտելիքները, ստեղծագործական ողջ ներուժն ու հոգու ջերմությունն ամբողջությամբ նվիրել երեխաների կրթության և դաստիարակության գործին: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> 
> Երդվում եմ` լինել արդարամիտ, բարի, իմ գործին նվիրված և այդպիսին էլ դաստիարակել իմ աշակերտներին, ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի նրանք մեծ կյանք մտնեն սեփական ժողովրդի և Հայրենիքի հանդեպ պատասխանատվության մեծ զգացումով: Երդվու՜մ եմ:
> Երդվում եմ` ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի մեր երկրի համար դաստիարակեմ բարեկիրթ, հայրենասեր, սեփական ուժերին վստահ քաղաքացիներ: Երդվու՜մ ենք:
> Երդվում եմ` բարձր պահել հայ դպրոցի սուրբ անունը: Երդվու՜մ ենք»


Բայց ինչ խայտառակ մակարդակի տեքստ է, գոնե մի գրագետ մարդու տային, խմբագրեր:  Անիմաստ բութ նշաններ, ռաբիզ ոճ՝ «*ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի դաստիարակեմ*»... իսկականից հորս արև, մորս արև... Մի նորմալ լեզվի-գրականության դասատու էլ եթե մնացած լինի, ինֆարկտ կստանա էս տեքստով երդվելիս, կամ էլ ինքնասպան կլինի: Մի խելքը գլխին ԿԳ նախարար չռաստվեց էսքան տարվա մեջ, բոլորը մեկը մեկից դեբիլ ու կրետին: Բա չասե՞ս:

----------

Inna (21.08.2010), VisTolog (21.08.2010), Ձայնալար (21.08.2010), Սամսար (23.08.2010)

----------


## Արամ

> Բայց ինչ խայտառակ մակարդակի տեքստ է, գոնե մի գրագետ մարդու տային, խմբագրեր:  Անիմաստ բութ նշաններ, ռաբիզ ոճ՝ «*ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի դաստիարակեմ*»... իսկականից հորս արև, մորս արև... Մի նորմալ լեզվի-գրականության դասատու էլ եթե մնացած լինի, ինֆարկտ կստանա էս տեքստով երդվելիս, կամ էլ ինքնասպան կլինի: Մի խելքը գլխին ԿԳ նախարար չռաստվեց էսքան տարվա մեջ, բոլորը մեկը մեկից դեբիլ ու կրետին: Բա չասե՞ս:


Ինձ թվաց, որ Ձայնալարը դա որպես հումոր է իմպրովիզ արել :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բայց ինչ խայտառակ մակարդակի տեքստ է, գոնե մի գրագետ մարդու տային, խմբագրեր:  Անիմաստ բութ նշաններ, ռաբիզ ոճ՝ «*ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի դաստիարակեմ*»... իսկականից հորս արև, մորս արև... Մի նորմալ լեզվի-գրականության դասատու էլ եթե մնացած լինի, ինֆարկտ կստանա էս տեքստով երդվելիս, կամ էլ ինքնասպան կլինի: Մի խելքը գլխին ԿԳ նախարար չռաստվեց էսքան տարվա մեջ, բոլորը մեկը մեկից դեբիլ ու կրետին: Բա չասե՞ս:





> *Ուսուցչի երդումը կիսագրագետ տեքստով*
> ՕԳՈՍՏՈՍ 20, 2010
> 
> Երբ ամիսներ առաջ տարածվեց ՀՀ կրթության եւ գիտության նախարարի ողջույնի ուղերձը՝ հղված հանրակրթական դպրոցների շրջանավարտներին, դեռ այն օրերին սաստիկ զարմացրեց փոքրիկ այդ տեքստի ակնհայտ անգրագիտությունը: Անգրագիտություն, որի մեղավորը եթե նույնիսկ անձամբ նախարարն էլ չէր, ապա գոնե այս գերատեսչության մի ստորաբաժանումն էր, որը պատասխանատու պիտի լիներ իր նախարարի շուրթերից հնչող յուրաքանչյուր պաշտոնական խոսքի համար: Այսօր ահա լրատվամիջոցների էջերին է նույն նախարարի հաստատած “Հայ ուսուցչի երդման” տեքստը, որ առաջիկա սեպտեմբերի 1-ին եւ հետայսու բոլոր սեպտեմբերի 1-երին պիտի հնչեցվի հայաստանյան դպրոցներում: Եվ ինչպես ուղերձի հրապարակման օրերին, հիմա էլ հայ բանասերիս ուղեկցում են նույն խորագույն զարմանքն ու ամոթը անչափ բարձր ատյաններում մշակված այսչափ կիսագրագետ խոսքի համար: Կիսագրագիտություն, որ նախարարական հրամանով պարտադիր հնչեցման զորություն էլ ունի:
> 
> Առաջին բանը, որ աչքի է զարնում փոքրիկ այս տեքստում, ածականների առատությունն է, ինչը, գրության բնույթը (երդման) ի նկատի ունենալով, կարելի էր միանգամայն արդարացված համարել, վերամբարձությունն էլ՝ հասկանալի, եթե տեքստը չլիներ նկատելիորեն անգրագետ:
> 
> Ռուսերենի հարատեւ ու անթոթափելի ազդեցությունն է պատճառը, որ տեքստում երկու անգամ կրկնվում է “ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի…” քերականական կառույցը` բառացի պատճենը ռուսերեն համարժեք արտահայտության, որի դեմ տասնամյակներ շարունակ, բայց, ինչպես երեւում է` ապարդյուն, պայքարեցին Մայա Ավագյանն ու Լեւոն Հախվերդյանը, Հենրիկ Հովհաննիսյանն ու Արտեմ Սարգսյանը: Եվ հիմա հայ ուսուցիչը պիտի ջանա “ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի…” (“ամեն ինչ անել, որ…”-ի փոխարեն), եւ գլուխը քարը, որ այդ ուսուցիչների մեջ մեկը չէ, տասը չէ, հազարնե՛րը կնկատեն ստրկապատճեն այս խոսքի ոչ հայեցիությունը. գլուխը քարը, քանի որ մեր նախարարն արդեն ստորագրել է հայրենաշունչ այս տեքստը, ստորագրել է՝ ի փառս ռուսամտածության եւ ի գովս կիսագրագիտության:
> 
> ...


http://www.hraparak.am/2010/08/20/er...graget-textov/

----------

Ariadna (25.08.2010), CactuSoul (23.08.2010), VisTolog (21.08.2010), Արշակ (21.08.2010), ՆանՍ (26.08.2010), Սամսար (23.08.2010)

----------


## tikopx

ոչ մի բան էլ չի փրկի ետ երեխաներին ,մեկա կաշառքը կա ու լինելու է, դա իմ կարծիքնա:մինչև Հայաստանում կա Կածառք հասկացողություն ,երդումը չի փրկի:Բ-իշկները արդեն 500 տարիյա երդում են տալիս,բան փոխվելա?

----------

ՆանՍ (26.08.2010)

----------


## lili-4

Ժողովուրդ, դատարանում տված սուտ երդման դեպքում պատասխանատվության են ենթարկում, իսկ  էս դեպքի համար պատիժը ո?րն է, թե? չի բացառվում, որ մատը խաչած երդված լինի :Sad: Կարծեմ նման դեպում սուտն արդարացվում է :Smile:

----------


## VisTolog

> Ժողովուրդ, դատարանում տված սուտ երդման դեպքում պատասխանատվության են ենթարկում, իսկ  էս դեպքի համար պատիժը ո?րն է, թե? չի բացառվում, որ մատը խաչած երդված լինիԿարծեմ նման դեպում սուտն արդարացվում է


 :LOL:  Էդ ո՞ր օրենքովա սահմանված, որ երդման ժամանակ ով մատերը խաչ է անում, նա ուրեմն կարող է շրջանցել իր երդումը: :LOL:  Չնայած դա լավ համապատասխանումա իրականությանը… :Jpit:

----------

